# airboat hull skiff



## kby (Oct 12, 2010)

I used the search operation with no luck. Has anyone converted an airboat hull into a outboard skiff with any luck? If so, pictures would help. Seems like a fairly small outboard would work fine. thanks in advance... kip


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've known guys who did convert old airboat hulls. They aren't well suited for the job. The length to beam ratio is way off so you have a short fat boat that doesn't track well and slides like crazy in turns. They are also built fairly heavy to take a beating. If you aren't looking to go fast a small outboard can be used just to put around. There are much better options out there.


----------



## kby (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I had not considered the weight factor - but it does make sense. I figured that I would have to put "runners" on the bottom to help it track in curves. I saw the one in the ad below, and was intrigued. Seems like a good project... 

I guess one issue would also be the size of the outboard, to make it quick and then the weight of that same outboard in addition to the boat's weight... so I wonder what size engine would work? 

I would be interested in seeing one that's been converted. Thanks again, I appreciate it

http://www.j3fiberglass.com/fiberglass-services-and-consulting/j3-kit-boat-airboat-hulls/


----------



## kby (Oct 12, 2010)

I may not have mentioned that I am considering a fiberglass hull and not a metal hull... as far as weight is concerned, thanks


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Probably the only way I would consider doing this is with the aluminum hull. The fiberglass hulls that are used often have runner issues and you eventually would have to strip the hull down to bare and replace to make it worth the while. I've done a few fiber reno's on airboat hulls and they are heavy ass hell. Not to mention, if nothing is used on the bottom like a solid quick slick coating or polymer, the hulls tends to flex a lot more. I wouldn't do it personally given the large HP it would take to get it moving not to mention the porpoising issues and like said earlier sliding like crazy in turns. Airboats are meant for aircraft motors or bad ass car motors with a gear box..


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I was thinking about this too. It seems like it would be fun to try. I think the extra-large footprint would make it float pretty shallow. Putting runners on the bottom would help in turns I'm sure. You could add a tunnel too. It wouldn't take any sort of chop of course, but give it a shot, why not?


----------



## kby (Oct 12, 2010)

My gheenoe weighs about 225 - empty and no motor. What would be an average weight for a fiberglass airboat hull? Any guesses? I know there are the variables of length, make, year and such, but what wiuld be an.average guess? Thanks much - kip


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Not 100% on the weight numbers but I can give you a fine example. I could flip and position a Classic on my own with no problems. With an airboat hull, 2 people were surely needed. That was after the poly and runners were removed..


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

I have wondered the same thing because i really want an airboat and keep finding sub $1,000 or even free hulls. Keep in mind that the transoms aren't designed to have an outboard bolted to them. (if you aren't buying the j3)


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

I know a guy in Chassahowitzka that has been doing this for a few years. He didn't do any conversion, upgrades, etc. He just bolted on a commercial grade 2 stroke 40hp tiller and off the the races. It's a fiberglass hull. 

He loves it, but he knows how to operate it! He catches the heck out of the fish!

One of the things he really likes is the stability and shallow draft. It doesn't rock, and floats in inches. 

I've seen him 5 miles off-shore scalloping with the rest of the Party. 

If you going to do this, don't over think it. Don't spend a bunch of money. Learn how to operate the hull 'as is' before you modify anything. It might not be what you are looking for, and it might be a tough re-sell.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm surprised no one hasn't already stated the obvious.
8 foot wide flat bottom fiberglass hull. Ring any bells?
Polar, Kenner, Carolina Skiff, Ski-Barge, BlueWave
basically airboat hulls with some flare and options.


----------



## kby (Oct 12, 2010)

You guys were very helpful in providing lots of information and food for thought. If I am able to progress in this I'll certainly keep you updated. Thanks much - kip


----------



## RTS (Jul 9, 2012)

> I know a guy in Chassahowitzka that has been doing this for a few years. He didn't do any conversion, upgrades, etc. He just bolted on a commercial grade 2 stroke 40hp tiller and off the the races. It's a fiberglass hull.
> 
> He loves it, but he knows how to operate it! He catches the heck out of the fish!
> 
> ...


Sound advice.  And IMHO, spot on. 

And yes, very tough resale.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am not a fan of Airboats on flats. When we fish in Stienhatchee we go down to a gras flat that has lots of Reds it's good till the tide changes but if you go there on the weekend the Airboats arrive coming out of the creeks over the grass into our area and then the Reds leave because of all the noise. So turn them all in to flats boat please


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

They have a pretty neat airboat turned into a skiff on skifflife.com . Wasn't able to get a picture up on here but it's under the tab "skiff porn" about three pages back.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Knew a guy that blew his airboat engine, bought a new Panther, then stuck a short shaft 50 merc on the old fiberglass hull. It worked out for about a year until the transom started cracking all over. Now it's the roof for the dog pen at the hunting camp, and he had an aluminum skiff built for the 50.

Based on his experience I wouldn't invest any money in the airboat hull.


----------

